# Anybody have experience with Thumbtack?



## Bwoell14 (Jan 1, 2017)

I recently came across "Thumbtack". It seems similar to Home Advisor and other sites looking to be paid to refer customers. Anybody have any good or bad experiences with them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff93 (Jan 9, 2017)

There ok. Mostly a waste of time unless you're the cheapest around (I'm talking illegitimate cheap folks). Probably depends on your local market as much as anything. There's a lot of people wanting shrubs trimmed on there it seems that want to put them in the tree work category.


----------



## Bwoell14 (Jan 9, 2017)

Griff93 said:


> There ok. Mostly a waste of time unless you're the cheapest around (I'm talking illegitimate cheap folks). Probably depends on your local market as much as anything. There's a lot of people wanting shrubs trimmed on there it seems that want to put them in the tree work category.



I'm trying it out, mostly because it's free to see what the leads are like before having to pay. Home Advisor rapes you just to see the lead. Thumbtack is also more detailed than Home Advisor. 

Do you submit quotes to the initial lead? I've only responded to one and put N/A and explained I can't give an accurate quote without first seeing the tree. I didn't get a response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CascadeTreeService (Jan 25, 2017)

The hardest thing with Thumbtack is that it is really set up to give a quote now. It is much cheaper the Home Advisor however HomeAdvisor does take a little more if the leg work out if it.


----------



## Bwoell14 (Jan 25, 2017)

CascadeTreeService said:


> The hardest thing with Thumbtack is that it is really set up to give a quote now. It is much cheaper the Home Advisor however HomeAdvisor does take a little more if the leg work out if it.



I've been the first to respond to many requests but don't get any calls back. I've been hired once for a small job. Admittedly, I don't give a price off of a description of "11-20 foot tree in backyard". I always put N/A and explain I'd need to see the tree to give a fair estimate. Maybe I should change up my strategy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Co181Inf (Jan 31, 2017)

I use it with fair success, I completely disagree with @Griff93 . I'm far from illegitimate, but there are those that are. It is a bit rough to bid, N/A bids are pretty much ignored and you are usually subject to giving a rough estimate off a description and then asking for at least pictures. It's frustrating as I've wondered how I didn't get at least a look at many jobs. Thumbtack doesn't ask enough questions, and should make them at least include a picture. I always statey estimate ate just a ballpark figure and that there are many factors that play into cost. Of you play it right, it's a fairly cheap way to get some work. I've define made more than I ever spent on credits. Each area is different. Here it's $40 for 20 credits and between 2-3 credits to send a bid, but you get to read the job before you submit a quote, or just pass if it's not for you. And if they don't view it within 2 days, you get your credits back. My advice, Bid first or second or don't bother


----------



## Bwoell14 (Feb 1, 2017)

D.Co181Inf said:


> I use it with fair success, I completely disagree with @Griff93 . I'm far from illegitimate, but there are those that are. It is a bit rough to bid, N/A bids are pretty much ignored and you are usually subject to giving a rough estimate off a description and then asking for at least pictures. It's frustrating as I've wondered how I didn't get at least a look at many jobs. Thumbtack doesn't ask enough questions, and should make them at least include a picture. I always statey estimate ate just a ballpark figure and that there are many factors that play into cost. Of you play it right, it's a fairly cheap way to get some work. I've define made more than I ever spent on credits. Each area is different. Here it's $40 for 20 credits and between 2-3 credits to send a bid, but you get to read the job before you submit a quote, or just pass if it's not for you. And if they don't view it within 2 days, you get your credits back. My advice, Bid first or second or don't bother



Good points. It's 1 credit to bid in my area. I'll have start putting a price in my quotes and see what that does for me. I agree, there could be more info but Home Advisor is $15 just to see the request. I definitely think pictures should be mandatory too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Co181Inf (Feb 1, 2017)

Bwoell14 said:


> Good points. It's 1 credit to bid in my area. I'll have start putting a price in my quotes and see what that does for me. I agree, there could be more info but Home Advisor is $15 just to see the request. I definitely think pictures should be mandatory too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home advisor wanted as much as $30 to get a job quote, that was for a job sent only to me and no other companies. I also don't like the $300+ setup fee. Especially considering I've been sent some free previews, and the job requests don't look anymore detailed than thumbtack who h is a fraction of the cost. I told them let me see the job then I'd be glad to pay the fee, I like on thumbtack being able to at least see the job first, then decide if it's for, especially considering I keep getting g requests for landscaping and I didn't even put that down as a service. I don't do paver walkways


----------



## EagleTreeCare (Feb 23, 2017)

Stay the Hell away from thumbtack!

When you respond to a quote request, your reputation is on the line from that point forward.

Example.. I'm a bitter tree guy and I go on thumbtack and request a quote for a fake job. Then, when a tree company I am jealous of responds and offers to quote the work, I ignore him. A couple days later, I submit a fake review of 1 star and talk a bunch of nonsense..

Guess what? That review is now iron clad, not going anywhere. Shows up elsewhere on the web as well.

Now you would think that after jumping through a few hoops, the tree service could prove that the review is false and have it removed.. Especially considering the tree service I decided to screw over has nothing but 5 star reviews and has even won awards from thumbtack. You would be wrong, they will never remove a review for any reason. That fake review will follow you all over the internet.

Want proof? Send me your company name and zip code


----------



## D.Co181Inf (Feb 23, 2017)

EagleTreeCare said:


> Stay the Hell away from thumbtack!
> 
> When you respond to a quote request, your reputation is on the line from that point forward.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying go's you'll go on and screw a company to prove your point?

My only bad experience has been con artists trying to pay me extra and send the extra money to a 3rd party. It's a bit more in depth than that, but I get my credits back, and they get banned. Never had another compnay try and smear me like you e said might happen. Perhaps it has happened ,buy I've never heard of it until now. Maybe someone just didn't like you in your case


----------



## EagleTreeCare (Feb 23, 2017)

D.Co181Inf said:


> So what you're saying go's you'll go on and screw a company to prove your point?
> 
> My only bad experience has been con artists trying to pay me extra and send the extra money to a 3rd party. It's a bit more in depth than that, but I get my credits back, and they get banned. Never had another compnay try and smear me like you e said might happen. Perhaps it has happened ,buy I've never heard of it until now. Maybe someone just didn't like you in your case




That's what you got out of what I said? The point I made at the end of my rant was designed to show how easy it is to screw somebody, that all I would need is a name and zip code.

Have fun with thumbtack.. You two deserve each other


----------



## D.Co181Inf (Feb 24, 2017)

Lol. I don't see how I could have gotten amy thing other than that from what you said.

I've invest a total of $118.97 into thumbtack, I've made over $4,500 off that on a few jobs, ueah, it really sucks. And every job I gave more with lined up with the ones I already did work for.

Is it perfect, far from it but it can work, so yeah, maybe we are good for each other, maybe you are the bitter tree guy you mentioned. I feel bad for you. Have a good one.


----------



## Climb Higher (Oct 5, 2017)

we do Google adwords, Angies List and Next Door app, would recommend all 3 although adwords is the only one we spend $ on. Not worth it to on Thumbtack, not very refined, removals vs landscape stuff, bids are blind many times so no way for me to meet client, add value, define what we do, how we are different and better, give them a sense of who we are and thus seems like just a low price war where shy clients get paired with guys who may change things once they get there. sounds ugly, scared us off thats for sure.


----------



## Bwoell14 (Oct 5, 2017)

Climb Higher said:


> we do Google adwords, Angies List and Next Door app, would recommend all 3 although adwords is the only one we spend $ on. Not worth it to on Thumbtack, not very refined, removals vs landscape stuff, bids are blind many times so no way for me to meet client, add value, define what we do, how we are different and better, give them a sense of who we are and thus seems like just a low price war where shy clients get paired with guys who may change things once they get there. sounds ugly, scared us off thats for sure.



I’ll have to look into Angie’s List and Next Door app. Angie’s List just got bought by Home Advisor which is Thumbtack’s overpriced competitor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckysaturn (Jan 29, 2018)

I love thumbtack my wife found the app for me. Make sure to build a full profile and post pics also ask past clients to post testomionals for you. It's not all about being the lowest priced. Set up a free consultation to look the work over. Sell yourself. Offer cost saving suggestions look there yard over and be helpful. Make a friend.


----------



## Timbrcutr (Jul 17, 2022)

Bwoell14 said:


> I've been the first to respond to many requests but don't get any calls back. I've been hired once for a small job. Admittedly, I don't give a price off of a description of "11-20 foot tree in backyard". I always put N/A and explain I'd need to see the tree to give a fair estimate. Maybe I should change up my strategy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear that, I have a 350.00 minimum charge I alway's tell people that and it's acceptable. I also say the same as you I need to look to give a solid price. Good Luck bro


----------

